
Ask HN: What programming languages are needed to develop Covid tracking website? - UMOkiUhPJt
For example: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ncov2019.live&#x2F;data
======
mtmail
Any programming language can do the data collection and data processing. For
the website itself HTML (the page), CSS (styling), Javascript (interaction).
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Learn](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Learn)

------
op03
Pick one depending on what your goal is -
[https://www.kaggle.com/learn/overview](https://www.kaggle.com/learn/overview)

